

The Progressive (Profitable) Web - benwerd
http://benwerd.com/2013/04/02/the-progressive-profitable-web/

======
unimpressive
Or we could implement micropayments and something like Xanadu.[0]

[0]: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Xanadu>

